# Need help with s-helper engine



## zorrow (Nov 5, 2013)

I am having problems with a s-helper sw9. It will only run in one direction. fwd. or with turning the plug around rev. When I received the engine it had the DC shorting plug installed. I plugged in the reversing board and (8pin) will only run in one direction. 
any suggestions will be helpful
Steve


----------

